# The non-pet pets of Haunt Forum



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

A non-pet-pet: an animal which is not a pet, but ether thinks it is or is treated like it is. In other words, the various wildlife who make themselves at home in our yards.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

oh cool. sadly, all i get are skunks. i honestly think that one died and is still stinking up the house down the street.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

fun fact: i may be the only human alive who loves the smell of skunks. sick, i know... i even find them cute.

more fodder for the day the men in white coats come.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

pensivepumpkin said:


> fun fact: i may be the only human alive who loves the smell of skunks. sick, i know... i even find them cute.
> 
> more fodder for the day the men in white coats come.


I Think their cute too. I held one once. It was a descented pet though.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Those look like quail. What are they?

We used to have bob white quail. They have the coolest whistle.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

yeah, we think they are california valley quail




we also have guests of other species


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

pensivepumpkin said:


> fun fact: i may be the only human alive who loves the smell of skunks. sick, i know... i even find them cute.
> 
> more fodder for the day the men in white coats come.


I wouldn't say they smell awful, but I don't want skunk scented air freshener. 

I think they are adorable, tho. I caught one a few years back, put it in a cat carrier and took it out to a nature preserve and released it. It never sprayed me or during the 15 minute or so car ride.

I also think possums are nice. We had some babies come up on the porch, and they hissed and I wen't "awwww, aren't they cute?"

My husband calls me Dr. Doolittle.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

well, we have a squirrel that comes to the sliding door for cracker hand outs, and we also have a wood chuck and a possum that like to come and eat out by the bird feeder!! I think possums and wood chucks are adorable!


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

how about the chipmunk that thinks it owns my garage.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Filmed this just yesterday, prier to this video my cousin kept running up to the glass door and shouting her amazement at the sight of birds(quail) , she couldn't figure out why they then ran into the bushes so that's why we are telling her to stay in her chair. She's also tell us what she thinks is gonna happen to the corn we planted a few minutes ago(the birds are gonna take it)


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

A chipmunk lives under the house.

And one of the large trees is full of blue jays. They have a little colony up there.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Cool thread, GC! Nice pics & vids, all!
Hmmm, I have had the following observed abouts casa de Zurgh...
Grey & brown squirrels(Watching them battle for territory over the ancient black walnut in the front yard is classic sideshow wrestling entertainment!), River rats (just passing through, we talked & arranged an agreement), a field mouse, possums (ewww), raccoons, Polecats (AKA Skunks!), yard wandering turkeys, a sidewalk using Goose family(Mama & Papa Goose, and 3 baby geese in line, just strolling along the sidewalk... all human like!), little & medium lizards, all manor of bugs... (including a large swarm of dragon flies... I got vids, but they are of poor quality) Many raptors fly overhead, along with the occasional turkey buzzard, seeking roadkill... all sorts of little birdies...

More on this when I have the time to upload some pics!

Once again, Thanks, GC!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

we have had a wood chuck for a few years, this year she brought her babies, there are 5 little wood chucks, they eat under the bird feeder, and are so little and cute!! on their hind legs they are only about 6 or 7 inches tall, OHG, too . too cute!!!!!I will try to get pics some time


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Bethene said:


> we have had a wood chuck for a few years, this year she brought her babies, there are 5 little wood chucks, they eat under the bird feeder, and are so little and cute!! on their hind legs they are only about 6 or 7 inches tall, OHG, too . too cute!!!!!I will try to get pics some time


Aww!! they do sound cute! yes! pics are a must!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)




----------

